# ****Test'in Your Track'in Skill ****



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

O.K. guys and gals---What critter made this track, and which foot is it?









By the way---for you competitive folks out there---there ain't no prize.lol.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

I am going to go with mountain lion.... and its a right foot. Thinking right hind?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it is a right foot too, due to the lay out, and I'm gonna side with Chris on a hind also (because he knows more than I do)


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Lion- front right!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully he's in a cage waiting for a client.HA!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Oh yeah ...definitly definitly a cat a cat definitly.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

hassell said:


> Lion- front right!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully he's in a cage waiting for a client.HA!!


Can you give us an idea as to why you choose FRONT vs HIND? Should be interesting to learn how people come up with their conclusions. I'm not all that smart so I have an app on my phone that gives me some direction. I immediately felt it was a lion because of the shape, but I referenced pictures and such that made me think it was a hind print. Mainly due to the shape of the pad....


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

hassell said:


> Lion- front right!!!!!!!!!! Hopefully he's in a cage waiting for a client.HA!!


I think your spot on Rick. Dave have you got a new camera!?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Chris Miller said:


> Can you give us an idea as to why you choose FRONT vs HIND? Should be interesting to learn how people come up with their conclusions. I'm not all that smart so I have an app on my phone that gives me some direction. I immediately felt it was a lion because of the shape, but I referenced pictures and such that made me think it was a hind print. Mainly due to the shape of the pad....


 I was guessing by the squareness of the bottom of the pad though I can't see the complete outline cause of the snow flakes!!!!!!!! I'm hoping to win the guided lion hunt you guys didn't see if you had read the fine print!!


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Mt. Lion, right front. Get on her! I chose this because the pad is heavier to the rear and inside, towards the bulk of the animal. Oh, and it's a female lion.


----------



## LilBill (Mar 12, 2010)

it is a cat track for sure .my guess is it is climbing up on something rounded maybe a log .


----------

